# Sem alloy wheels



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome work and great service :thumb:. 

They have made my kerbed mini alloy look like a factory new

They take your alloy for about three days but give you a spare and the time it takes is well worth the the finished article.

The entire wheel is done front and back for £50 plus vat up to 18"

Well worth it is you want your alloys repaired properly and not just some cheap repair which only does the damaged area for £40...


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Heard nothing but good things about SEM. 

Although they seme a bit steep there actually quite reasonable when you take into account that's everything all under one roof, tyres took off and rebalanced etc.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats good to know I've got a spare alloy that needs doing after a so called professional tried to refurb it and the paint/lacquer started to peel after a couple of months


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Heard nothing but good things about SEM.
> 
> Although they seme a bit steep there actually quite reasonable when you take into account that's everything all under one roof, tyres took off and rebalanced etc.


I had repairs done for £40 in the past where the wheel is left orange peeled and the paint starts to fade after about six months

Well worth the extra tenner or so :thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

IanG said:


> Thats good to know I've got a spare alloy that needs doing after a so called professional tried to refurb it and the paint/lacquer started to peel after a couple of months


i had a wheel done from them over a year ago now which still looks superb


----------



## stuartknox (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

totally agree with the OP,

just had my mk5 golf gti wheels refurbished at SEM also, re diamond cut, top service and top quality










Stu


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Stu
how much did that cost ???
I have bloody well curbed my machined Dotz Shuriken front offside and I'm well peeved, was thinking about just buying a new one


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

I paid £258 for my 19" focus RS wheels to be powdercoated in gloss black.Top service. 10/10 from me :thumb:


----------



## stuartknox (Aug 7, 2009)

Scotty Pro said:


> Stu
> how much did that cost ???
> I have bloody well curbed my machined Dotz Shuriken front offside and I'm well peeved, was thinking about just buying a new one


Hi

Cost £258 all in for four wheels to be re-diamond cut which is a bloody bargain, he also borrowed me a set of audi TT wheels while mine were getting done. Top service and top guys.

Stu


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

stuartknox said:


> Hi
> 
> Cost £258 all in for four wheels to be re-diamond cut which is a bloody bargain, he also borrowed me a set of audi TT wheels while mine were getting done. Top service and top guys.
> 
> Stu


Beautiful workmanship all the time at great prices.

They also offered to sort my rusty old wheel nuts for next to nothing by blasting them down and powdercoating them black.:thumb:


----------

